# I Finally Got It!!!!!!



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

after about 6 months of waiting, phone calls, negotiations, even threatening emails, i finally got it:

my first car.

gentlemen, i am now the proud owner of a 1994 Nissan Se-R. it's black, with about 140k on it. It's got a custom short-shifter (read: stock, but just cut down), a JBL head unit, Alpine speakers all around, and a ram air intake. it's got some new parts on it, and the only thing that it needs is a new clutch in the next few weeks. i got a great deal on it, and i'm so excited to get started. i think i know which direction the project will go.

not much, but it's fun. i've got ENOURMOUS plans for it...

look for pics once i can get my head out of my ass. i'm unable to host them. if someone wants me to email the pics to them, and they could host them, that would be great. just leave me your email address, or pm me with it. thanks. i should have pics early next week incase your wondering.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just make a cardomain page and host them off of there


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah i could. good point.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm a little surprised i haven't gotten any comments yet. maybe pics would help. hopefully that will become a reality today...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm thinking a turbo on that bitch would help alot more!



congrats :thumbup:


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Hurry up and post those pics. Cardomain is free - why not use that.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

BBDETSER said:


> i'm a little surprised i haven't gotten any comments yet. maybe pics would help. hopefully that will become a reality today...


Congrats with the new car. Definitely get some pics up on Car Domain, especially if you're looking for some comments/feedback. GL with your future plans too. :cheers:


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

hey thanks guys. i'm trying to get this kid over here so i can get pics. he's a good friend of mine, but a little erratic sometimes. i'll let you guys know.


----------

